
Europe’s Doctors Repeat Errors Made in Wuhan, China Medics Say - inferiorhuman
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-17/europe-s-doctors-getting-sick-like-in-wuhan-chinese-doctors-say
======
rasz
>Traditional Chinese medicine

aka eating tiger penises. Its a political scam, doesnt work just like
Traditional Chinese Martial Arts.

>The evaluation system for the TCM could be “futile or invalid”, because it
has a different philosophy or evaluation system for efficacy from western
medicine, he added.

mmmhmm

